# Start of the School



## VsAngela

Hello All 

Last year, I was a first-time school parent, and it was an overwhelming year.

I feel so much more prepared and ready for this coming year.


How's everyone doing for their prepping this year ?


----------



## VsAngela

It's been a great start and DD is so happy to be back with her friends. She lost a few SK's that are now in Grade one but she still see's them in the play yard.

Happy Mama here:smile:


----------



## inspired mom

Been good so far,my oldest son and daughter know they have to be good.I am the principal at the high school they go to and I am very strict on things.My youngest son whom is in 8th grade is doing good so far.Oldest son is a senior and graduates in 2018.Daughter is a sophomore.Started school last week Tuesday


----------



## moominmamma

My youngest (14) is in high school. Last year was her first year in school after a lifetime of unschooling, so lots was new and there was lots she had to get used to... writing to task, taking exams, how attendance is taken, what the protocol is with scheduling problems, etc. etc.. She took a bunch of advanced and honours courses, and combined with the newness, the year was interesting and engaging. This year she's totally comfortable and there aren't any adjustment issues. She's enjoying being back with her friends and her favourite teachers, but she's finding herself under-challenged by her courses. Sadly I don't think much can be done about it and I'm not feeling all that hopeful about things.

Miranda


----------



## zebra15

Oh dear Miranda-

This does not sound promising for F. How many more semesters until F can graduate? Sadly at the high school level honors/AP is the most challenging there is. Hopefully she can fill in with interesting electives that straddle fun and engaging? For kids like ours I wonder if there is ever a level that fully challenges? Hoping F can find after school programmes that hold her interest. good luck!


----------



## moominmamma

zebra15 said:


> How many more semesters until F can graduate? Sadly at the high school level honors/AP is the most challenging there is.


Three semesters until she can graduate, assuming they are able to schedule her for her last two required courses during first semester next year, which isn't a given. There's no rush, though. Given where we live there's not much for her to do if she graduates at 15, or even 16.

Miranda


----------



## VsAngela

​


moominmamma said:


> Three semesters until she can graduate, assuming they are able to schedule her for her last two required courses during first semester next year, which isn't a given. There's no rush, though. Given where we live there's not much for her to do if she graduates at 15, or even 16.
> 
> Miranda


Hopefully, this will not have a negative effect on her. If she is bored all the time then it might be hard to focus on the course content.


----------



## Janice205

It is very exciting to see your little kid at school. I had experienced that one. I remember when I sent my little kid at Montessori school, I am busy preparing her little school things for the next day. I enjoy that milestone of my life.


----------



## shruti001

Hey, I am preparing myself My daughter will start her School in this session. :smile:


----------



## Natalia Zakomirna

Oh, my daughter has her first year at school. I'm not nervous because she is ready for everything. But when my son went to school 5 years ago I was shocked... Now he is in 5th form. It's so interesting to prepare to school year for two kids: a lot of pens, copybooks, pencils... 

Do you have any school uniform or your children have free style in clothes? Mine should wear oficial clothes: white shirts, a black skirt or trousers... Sometimes it's too boring


----------



## karshimasingh

Fortunately! My son do not bother me in this conditions! He becomes happy when he go to school.


----------

